
Show HN: A Full-Featured Period Tracker with Google Sheets - alizauf
https://www.alizaaufrichtig.com/period-tracker
======
imauld
All data entered in to Google sheets becomes property of Google. Cross
referencing the data in your sheets with the data it collects from its other
various spy programs is probably trivial for Google.

You're just skipping the app and handing it directly to the ad company.

